# Happy Birthday Terry



## Runningwolf (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Terry, Hope you're having a great day! Incidently, I wanted to post a pole dancer but opted for this instead.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy BD!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## oldwhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Terry.

Dan when are you going to stop supergluing those poor puppes to sticks? I'm just glad you didn't glue it to another corn stalk again. Last time you had corn dogs and puppie sandwhiches.


----------



## Julie (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Terry!!!!!!

Remember Chuck has to do whatever you want today!


----------



## eblasmn9 (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 2, 2013)

Julie said:


> Happy Birthday Terry!!!!!!
> 
> Remember Chuck has to do whatever you want today!


 I think Chuck went back down into his hole after all the festivities this morning.


----------



## Julie (Feb 2, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I think Chuck went back down into his hole after all the festivities this morning.


 
Chuck would love to back down to his hole but Terry made that into her wine area!!!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Terry! I note that there is no number in parentheses after you name, indicating your age. I am guessing 21, maybe 22?


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Happy Birthday Terry, Hope you're having a great day! Incidently, I wanted to post a pole dancer but opted for this instead.



Thanks Dan,,do I get the puppy? Don't need the pole,,,,,


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

Julie said:


> Happy Birthday Terry!!!!!!
> 
> Remember Chuck has to do whatever you want today!




Thanks Julie!

LOL,,,what I want is for him to got and be able to plow,,,,cha-ching!

We went out last night, thinking tonight would be bad. Today,,,he watched me make the moonlight apple pie, but helped me carry the jars downstairs, then watched me clean a dozen bottles. Oh well, at least I get to do what I want today!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 2, 2013)

I heard about your pole but Julies husband is hoarding all the pictures. By the way it was Mike that put the sandpaper on it to get the expression from you he wanted.


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Happy BD!



Thank you!


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Happy Birthday!!



Thank you!


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

oldwhiskers said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

grapeman said:


> Happy Birthday Terry.
> 
> Dan when are you going to stop supergluing those poor puppes to sticks? I'm just glad you didn't glue it to another corn stalk again. Last time you had corn dogs and puppie sandwhiches.



Thank you!


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

eblasmn9 said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Happy Birthday, Terry! I note that there is no number in parentheses after you name, indicating your age. I am guessing 21, maybe 22?



THANK YOU ROCKY!

well lets just say old enough to know better, but still young enough to make mistakes!


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I heard about your pole but Julies husband is hoarding all the pictures. By the way it was Mike that put the sandpaper on it to get the expression from you he wanted.



 Your soooo funny, makes ya wish you lived closer!!! The sanding was to make it smoother btw!


----------



## Deezil (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Terry!
Hope its a good one


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

Deezil said:


> Happy Birthday Terry!
> Hope its a good one



Thank you too!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 2, 2013)

Well in that pic she has the body of an 18 year old.


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Wewll in that pic she has the body of an 18 year old.



Why thank you sir!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I'm thinkin you are getting your wish, 3 inches tonight and another 2 maybe 3 tomorrow, that should keep Chuck busy!


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

Julie said:


> Well I'm thinkin you are getting your wish, 3 inches tonight and another 2 maybe 3 tomorrow, that should keep Chuck busy!



lol!!! was just thinking that myself,,I got what I wanted!! Now when the money comes in,,,,I get to buy some more juice buckets!!

There is always evil to my madness!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm looking at LuvaBella on the last Saturday in March. Not sure what I am getting yet

LOL, and Knoch Road is covered, the salt truck just went down, first one since 3 pm today.


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sounds good to me!! Keep looking at their website for the listing, none yet.


----------



## Julie (Feb 2, 2013)

It will probably be up next weekend, they sent me an email saying it would be up by the middle of February.


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

Good I will keep checking!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 2, 2013)

Julie said:


> *Well I'm thinkin you are getting your wish, 3 inches tonight and another 2 maybe 3 tomorrow*, that should keep Chuck busy!


Julie........Really??? Please keep this G Rated!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 2, 2013)

Seriously Wade is your mind EVER out of the gutter?


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 2, 2013)

ROFLMAO!!!

Seriously,,,3", at least on my birthday I want more than that!!!


I think I see the corner in someone's future,,,,,


----------



## oldwhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

No comment but ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 2, 2013)

Terry0220 said:


> ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> Seriously,,,3", at least on my birthday I want more than that!!!
> 
> ...


 Sounds like things are coming up a bit short.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Sounds like things are coming up a bit short.



They may put you in the corner too, LOL.


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 3, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Sounds like things are coming up a bit short.[/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

